# Descaling instructions for a Lelit Mara PL62?



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi, I recently upgraded to a Lelit Mara PL62 coffee machine which has been a vast improvement on my old Gaggia.

So far I've been using a Brita jug and the inline ion exchange filter supplied with the machine as I'm in London and the water is really hard.

I saw some videos of other HX machines being descaled and assumed the Mara would be just as easy. When I read the instructions however it said never to descale it, which was a bit surprising. Only had the machine a month, but was expecting to descale it every three or so.

How easy is it to descale and does anyone have a link to an instructional or step by step?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@DavecUK should be able to advise but you could also contact https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/

who supply Lelit machines and would also be able to advise.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's in the BB user guide I wrote on page 17. Of course if the person didn't purchase it from BB, then they probably won't fall over themselves to help them.

P.S. You really need to sort your water out rather than regularly descale as you will get machine faults very quickly.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It's in the BB user guide I wrote on page 17. Of course if the person didn't purchase it from BB, then they probably won't fall over themselves to help them.
> 
> P.S. You really need to sort your water out rather than regularly descale as you will get machine faults very quickly.


Hi Dave, I bought it from BB but they didn't include the guide you wrote. I will give them a call later on today.

Looking like I will have to switch across to bottled water or an under sink filter then, if the Brita jug and inline machine filter aren't up to scratch.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Could look at the following if you haven't already...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D48289&share_tid=48289&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

Also search Dave Corbey on YouTube lots of vids on the Osmio to help you decide if it's for you or not


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Osmio Zero would probably be an ideal solution for you TBH.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Osmio Zero would probably be an ideal solution for you TBH.


Ah, that looks great but might not pass the countertop foot print test with my wife She was already a bit surprised at the size of the Mara and I don't think I can get away monopolising another kitchen socket....

Might look into something a bit more discrete really, only get through about 5 litres a week in terms of the machine so on a cost basis it would be pretty high.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Ah, that looks great but might not pass the countertop foot print test with my wife She was already a bit surprised at the size of the Mara and I don't think I can get away monopolising another kitchen socket....
> 
> Might look into something a bit more discrete really, only get through about 5 litres a week in terms of the machine so on a cost basis it would be pretty high.


I managed to persuade my Wife to part with a 5 litre water container for RO water and a 4 litre hot water boiler







Much more counter space now.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Sounds like a good solution and like you have some interests in common. Plus getting a free one due to all your review work must have been an easier sell in terms of an upgrade...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My wife had no idea it was free, it simply arrived and after a week I was able to remove the other stuff. You may not have realised I already had a plumbed fully working under counter RO system.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I got in touch with BB, they are posting out the guide Dave writer so it should be with me shortly.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Guide rcieved in the post this morning, pleasantly surprised at how comprehensive it is!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Guide rcieved in the post this morning, pleasantly surprised at how comprehensive it is!


Well enjoy it as there won't be many more ever done....I don't tend to review ordinary stuff any more. In fact I modernised my later user guide to include weights and brew ratios etc.. However I was using the older template for the Mara.


----------

